# Carmine's training log ...



## carmineb (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks to the encouragement of a few friends I made during the transformation challenge, I decided to continue my log here, since that contest is over....

I had a great time....

I am going to post my before and after photos later and start my log..  

My goal was to gain muscle and lose fat.  I was up approximately 10 + pounds 2 months into the contest and took off 20 + pounds the last month for a total of 12 pound weight loss net.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 19, 2011)

hit it hard man


----------



## carmineb (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks Brad.  I think I am going for a cross training for the next month or so while on PCT and then looking for my first real cycle.  I need to get away from the methylated stuff for a while or anything oral ....  (PHs)


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

good luck carmine I'll be following along, to see you complete your journey


----------



## Hell (Jul 20, 2011)

Hell yea man!!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

glad to see you Here!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 21, 2011)

carmineb said:


> thanks Brad. I think I am going for a cross training for the next month or so while on PCT and then looking for my first real cycle. I need to get away from the methylated stuff for a while or anything oral .... (PHs)


 

NOt sure what cross training is, but you dont want to lose that hard earned muscle you just put in all that work for. PCT is a vuernable time I would keep heavy weights in forsure let your body readjust then start mixing it up.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 21, 2011)

OK  THANK U.  I dont want to lose any of this muscle, it was too epensive  and too many intensive workouts to give it all back.  



for pct, right now, I am taking:

1. tribulus
2. some blue pill arimidex something or another, (it isnt arimidex , it is a combo of anti estrogens and test boosters and anti aromatizers.
3  clomid and nolva/tamoxifen
4. multi vitamins and fish oils
5.  acetyl l-cartinine
6.  l-glutamine
7.  casein protein and a whey/casein/egg/isolate/concentrate  mix by gaspari (Myo something or another)
8. testosterone factor by PP
9. Alpha sustain by PP  (name??

I havent worked out since I took my last pics.  Basically the last few days, giving my body a short rest and Bwrag, you are right..  At least from experience, a friend of mine who used to compete 30 years ago, when it was post context, i started working out with him and he kept it slow, heavy and we did 2 workouts a week per bodypart, a pump up day and a heavy day, never maxed out but once a month of squats or bench.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 22, 2011)

carmineb said:


> OK THANK U. I dont want to lose any of this muscle, it was too epensive and too many intensive workouts to give it all back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yea keep at them weights, that and diet will do way more for you than crosstraining. PCT looks solid I would throw in some extra vitamin c especially pre and post workout to control cortosol and your set.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Diet does rule over all for fat loss  IMO


----------



## carmineb (Jul 23, 2011)

bwrag said:


> yea keep at them weights, that and diet will do way more for you than crosstraining. PCT looks solid I would throw in some extra vitamin c especially pre and post workout to control cortosol and your set.


 

thank you.  I forgot to mention, I have 12500 mg tabs of vit c and take one or 2 upon waking, 1-2 when I go to bed and always with opost workout, 2.....

stil taking vanadyl sulfate and alleve daily for any inflammation anywhere just so cortisol doesnt start giving me a problem....

I am going to start uit up harder again on Monday, now that contest is over, i was burnt out, didnt realize it til the last week of the challenge.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 23, 2011)

this is the dosages for the PCT:

1000 mg tabs tribulus x 3 per serving, twice daily for a total of 6 g tribbulus standardized at 40

tamoxifene citrate liquid  20 mg/ml serving, 2 x a day

clomiphenecitrate liquid, 50 mg/ml serving, 2 x a day

testosterone conversion factor:  sodium D-aspartate, 1 x a day

sustain alpha:  transresveratrol  100 mg, 7,9 benzoflavone, 72 mg, 1 x a day

arimedexin by extreme performance group (EPG) post cycle therapy:
ingredients list:
Estrogen inhibitor blend:
methoxy  100mg
chrysine  10 mg
ellagic Acid 95%  100 mg
Testosterone booster complex:
macca  100 mg
Eurycoma Longfolia  100 mg
Avena sativa  100 mg
7 methoxy-2 phenyl-chromen-4-one  100 mg
Epimedium  50
2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol  (Epistane)  5 mg
Liver support:
n-acetyl cytesine  50 mg
Milk thistle 50 mg

I tak 1 of the above, twice a day

Liver support Liv 52, 4-6 a day


----------



## carmineb (Jul 23, 2011)

WoW..  went to gym first day since starting PCT.  did I feel tired and weak...  i think it was just the day in general  but I did a little, to pump up some shoulders, traps arms and chest.....


----------



## bwrag (Jul 23, 2011)

carmineb said:


> WoW..  went to gym first day since starting PCT.  did I feel tired and weak...  i think it was just the day in general  but I did a little, to pump up some shoulders, traps arms and chest.....




yea just one of those days get your mind right a go in monday and SFW. Get your workout laid out and go do it. Stick with heavy compounds and you wont be sorry


----------



## carmineb (Jul 24, 2011)

bwrag said:


> yea just one of those days get your mind right a go in monday and SFW. Get your workout laid out and go do it. Stick with heavy compounds and you wont be sorry


 

thanks....  I will do that...    i will lay out workout here tonight...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

I am shortening my workouts and going heavy as possible now

Daym I hate to see your Supp bills!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 24, 2011)

my supplement bill is rediculious.  anything I buy costs me betwen 40-60 and I do two large protein jugs a month...  I'd say maybe 300 a month?


----------



## carmineb (Jul 24, 2011)

I plan on getting back to my original workout program when i started teh challenge the P/RR/S program but I am going to just focus on power for the first month on PCT.

Monday Workout (Power Week): (chest, biceps, forearms, abs)

Chest:
Decline Bench 2 warmup + 3 sets 4-6 reps
Incline dumbell presses 3 sets 4-6 reps
Flat Bench flys 1 warm up + 2 sets 4-6 reps

Biceps:
Barbell Curls 2 warmups + 3 sets 4-6
Incline Dumbell Curls 2 sets 4-6 reps
Preacher Curls 2 sets 4-6 reps

Forearms
Barbel wrist curls 2 sets 4-6 reps
Reverse easy bar curls 2 sets 4-6

Abs:
Incline situps 2 sets 8-10 (weighted)
Roman Chair Leg Raises 1 set 8-10 reps (weighted)



Tuesday workout: Power Week (quads, hams, calves)

Quads:
1. Squats (wide stance) 2 warmup + 4 sets 4-6 reps
2. Leg Presses (close stance) 3 sets 4-6 reps
3. Leg Extensions 2 sets, 4-6 reps


Leg Bicep:
4. Lying Leg Curls 2 sets 4-6 reps
5. Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 sets 4-6 reps

Calves
6. Donkey calf raises 3 sets 4-6
7. Seated calf raises 2 sets 4-6


Lats, lower back, abs

Thursday workout:

Lats:

1. Wide grip chin ups (assisted) 2 warmups + 3 sets, 4-6 reps 
2. Undergrip Bent over rows 3 sets, 4-6 reps
3. Close grip seated cable rows 2 sets, 4-6 reps
4. One arm dumbell rows 2 sets 4-6 reps


Lower back:

5. Partial Deadlifts 4 sets 4-6 reps


Abs:

6. Franco Columbu bench leg raises, failure
7. Abs machine for lower abs, 8-10 reps



Friday Workout:

Shoulders:

1. Standing Cheating Military presses: 2 warm ups + 3 sets, 4-6 reps (basically I use my legs to start it and I dont lock out at top, Lou Ferrigno used to do these.)

2. wide grip barbell upright rows: 2 sets, 4-6 reps

3. Seated cheat side laterals, 2 sets 4-6

Traps:

4. Smith Machine Barbell Shrugs: 2 warmups + 4 sets, 4-6 reps


Triceps:

5. Decline Bench Skull crushers: 3 sets, 4-6 reps

6. Weighed Dips, 2 sets 4-6

Calves:

7. Seated Calf raises: 2 sets, 4-6 reps



I will see once I get into the gym, what feels right and what i can do but I should be ok with the above. I tried to cut out anything that isnt a basic movement.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Just peeking in to say hello!  Congrats for completing the transformation contest!  Job well done!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

these are my beginning photos from challenge,


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

these are end photos:


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I plan on getting back to my original workout program when i started teh challenge the P/RR/S program but I am going to just focus on power for the first month on PCT.
> 
> Friday Workout:
> 
> ...


 

I will most likely add bwrags giant set for traps to traps day, it goes as follows:

1.  incline rear flys
2. incline front raises
3. incline dumbell shrugs
4.  incline dumbell shrug hold, 30-60 seconds


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

was wondering if I should add creatine to the mix right now. I didnt use it at all during the challenge but since  I  am going to work out heavy over the next month, it would help.  Only creatine I have taken is incidental  and part of my pre workout drink


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Just peeking in to say hello! Congrats for completing the transformation contest! Job well done!


 

thanks a bunch. My long term goal.. 1 year out is to look reasonably well enough that if I wanted to compete in the men's physique contest, I could be a contender..... probably would have never said that 6 months ago but challenges keep my eyes on a goal and motivated when there is a time limit, I do well uner pressure and deadlines.


Also, it just came to me....  looking over my workout schedule above for PCT, I am wondering if I have way too many sets and volume.  Should I just go for intensity and very short workouts for now?


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

Did my first real workout into PCT....

Chest:
Decline Iso-Hammer Bench 2 warmup + 
3sets, 3 plates +25 each side, 4-6 reps

Incline Smith Machine   3 sets 135 x 4-6 reps

Flat Bench flys 1 warm up + 3 sets 40's x 4-6 reps

Biceps:
Barbell Curls 2 warmups + 3 sets 80 x 4-6
Hammer Curls, 2 sets 30's x 4-6
Preacher Curls 1 sets  110 x 4 reps

Abs:
Incline situps 2 sets  15 and 8
Roman Chair Leg Raises 1 set 8-10 reps 
Abs MAchine  x 12 reps


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

taking my PCT supplements, multis....

back to a clean diet today, been carbing it for a week now. 

Quads tonight....

note: taste of liquid nolvadex and liquid clomid suck ass.

Paradise Cup posted all my end pics to challenge area, 1st and 2nd post.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

good workouts.I would stick with the creatine it only helps. I just started it. I think your volume is fine, as long as your progressing dont change it.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

got legs tonight....  First time back to going heavy so it will be some trial and error....  

taking my preworkout right now.  and my PCT


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

Quads:
1. Squats (wide stance) 2 warmup + 4 sets  285 x 6 reps
2. Leg Presses (close stance) 3 sets 5 plates x 6 reps
3. Leg Extensions 2 sets,   165 then racked it at 200 x 6 reps


Leg Bicep:
4. Lying Leg Curls 2 sets  120 x 6 reps
5. Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 sets 185 x 6 reps

Calves

supersetted these and ended with donkeys for last set.

6. Donkey calf raises 3 sets 6 plates x 6-10 plus some bounces at end.
7. Seated calf raises 2 sets  2 plates x 8-12, plus bounces at end.

got in, took 
whey casein protein, 
3 g vit c  (took 1.5g with pre workout)  gotta watch that cortisol during PCT...
3 g tribbulus
multi vitamin
saw palmetto
vanadyl sulfate


I'll be doing pct before bed  nolva and clomid and the arimidexin product plus another vit c with my bedtime shake.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks good. Is that arimidex the real stuff or OTC? Keep hitting it hard


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

OTC:

arimedexin by extreme performance group (EPG) post cycle therapy:
ingredients list:
Estrogen inhibitor blend:
methoxy 100mg
chrysine 10 mg
ellagic Acid 95% 100 mg
Testosterone booster complex:
macca 100 mg
Eurycoma Longfolia 100 mg
Avena sativa 100 mg
7 methoxy-2 phenyl-chromen-4-one 100 mg
Epimedium 50
2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol (Epistane) 5 mg
Liver support:
n-acetyl cytesine 50 mg
Milk thistle 50 mg

I tak 1 of the above, twice a day


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

good. I was thinking you were taking real arimidex during pct. THat looks good and should progress your recovery nicely along with other pct you have.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks bwrag...


----------



## carmineb (Jul 27, 2011)

day off today..  tomorrow is back, abs and I think tris....


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

just getting in from work....  diet was fair today  ate a larger meal at lunch rather than a meal every 3-4 hours....  gonna suck down a preworkout drink and hit the gym hard.  

Got some DOMs from the leg workout the other day, as i expected I would....

Tonight I work out back, lower back, abs.  this means I wil be taking my sraps with me, I expect to go heavy, 4-6 reps.


One interesting study I read earlier today discusses how you can get harder and denser and use more energy by converting slow twitching fibers to fast twitching fibers, which are thicker and denser and require more energy .....  I can sort of see how ending the transformation challenge on high reps, supersets, drop sets, partials, if I go heavy during PCT, how it solidifies teh gains too.

I also realize having always been a little meaty , my estrogen balance...  

Gonna take my PCT now that I am thinking about it....

will post workout later tonight once i actually do it.

I know I got Franco Columbu bench leg raises tonight.  Those are treacherous!  they hit the entire core, upper right under the chest , thru the middle, lower, intercoastals.  I can barely do anything as a follow thru exercise after that that requires an intensity.....


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

Tonight's workout:

Lats, lower back, abs

Thursday workout:

Lats:

1. Wide grip chin ups (assisted) 2 warmups + 3 sets, 4-6 reps 

Assist pounds: (pounds of assist against bodyweight of 210)

100 x 15 
80 x 12
60 x 8
40 x 6
30 x 4

I am within 30 lbs of no assist wide grip chin ups to the chest.. almost there!


2. Undergrip Bent over rows 3 sets, 185 x 6-8 reps

3. Close grip seated cable rows 2 sets, 175 and 205 x 4-6 reps

4. One arm dumbell rows 2 sets 65's x 10, 90's 6 reps


Lower back:

5. Partial Deadlifts 2 warmups + 4 sets 4-6 reps

105 x 15
195 x 8
285 x 6
285 x 6
305 x 6
305 x 5


Abs:

6. Franco Columbu bench leg raises, failure (about 12 and 6) did 2 sets
7. knee ups off bench, 25 reps



all inj all, I think this was a great workout and I can gauge my strength increases off it over the coming months.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice workout  

30 more pounds and unassisted!

Nice Db rows too


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

thank u much Jag....

I favor slightly ligher weight and more volume for back overall but I know I got to do this right now so trying like hell ....


----------



## carmineb (Jul 29, 2011)

got traps, tris, calves today, and of course shoulders.  Gonna try the military presses where you push with your legs and press up, rotator cuff impingement at times with elbows out to side at beginning of movements stop me cold so i will try that.  If it doesnt work, I have my seated cumbell presses.  Definitely some rotator cuff warmups before this workout.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 29, 2011)

nice back workout, you'll adjust to heavier work and be glad you did in the end


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2011)

carmineb said:


> got traps, tris, calves today, and of course shoulders. Gonna try the military presses where you push with your legs and press up, rotator cuff impingement at times with elbows out to side at beginning of movements stop me cold so i will try that. If it doesnt work, I have my seated cumbell presses. Definitely some rotator cuff warmups before this workout.


 How'd it go?
Its a Push Press. 
I also started corner persses. A couple of folks here do them and I tried them. Took a little to get the movement right, but they seem to work just fine.



carmineb said:


> I have my seated *cumbell* presses.


...make sure to sanitize your equipment after, bro....


----------



## carmineb (Jul 29, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> How'd it go?
> Its a Push Press.
> I also started corner persses. A couple of folks here do them and I tried them. Took a little to get the movement right, but they seem to work just fine.
> 
> ...


 

lol  so you know I sweat alot then....

I dont know what corner presses are....

havent done todays workot yet, just walked in from work.  long day and 90 minutes commute home in traffic.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 29, 2011)

Friday Workout:

Shoulders:

1. Standing Cheating Military presses: tried these in the warmup and   got shoulder impingement so went to the Seated Smth Machine Presses INSTEAD.  I took the incline bench and put it up al the way, ended up with like a 10% angle and it was perfect.

warmup:  65 lb x 12

115 x 8
145 x 7
145 x 6
145 x 4



2. wide grip barbell upright rows: 2 sets,  90 x 6-8 reps

3. Seated cheat side laterals,  3 sets  30's, 35's 40's 6 reps

4.  Alternate Front dumbell raises overhead (ala Arnold style)  
25s  2 sets  8 reps


5. Bent over laterals, (instead of drop set, I kept just going up the rack instead.

30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 6

Traps:

4. Dumbell shrugs, (hold peak position for 6 seconds each time)

80's x 12
90's x 8
95's x 8
105's x 6


Calves:

7. Leg Press calf raises:   3 sets, as many as I could plus bounces, 2 plates and a 25 each side.

I left and forgot to do triceps after traps..  Oh well, reason to come to gym tomorrow night do a quick tricep workout and a bunch of abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

....as much as miss driving....I hate heavy traffic...

Corner Press: Place one end of an olympic bar (olly bar) in a corner.
Load desired weight on end you will be lifting. Stand bar up and position yourself at an angle so you will be pressing bar overhead.
Curt has or is genius w/ finding videos of these. I didn't like them at first, but they have grown on me.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ....as much as miss driving....I hate heavy traffic...
> 
> Corner Press: Place one end of an olympic bar (olly bar) in a corner.
> Load desired weight on end you will be lifting. Stand bar up and position yourself at an angle so you will be pressing bar overhead.
> Curt has or is genius w/ finding videos of these. I didn't like them at first, but they have grown on me.


 

ok, so that is what they are called, i wasnt sure if that was what you were referring to as corner preses.  I have only dne a heavy ball which I dribble on the side of a wall for like 30-60 seconds  it replicates the movement of a corner press....  I might try these next workout instead of wide grip upright rows.
 thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

I like upright rows too. Will be carefully adding those back into my WO as well


----------



## carmineb (Jul 31, 2011)

carbing up this weekend, loaded at around 50% carbs to protein/fats....

weight holding steady, (up 4 lbs since the challenge was over 2 weeks ago....

Back to protein/fats diet tomorrow...

Goiing heavy this week ...  tough on joints no doubt.... so it is a balance of keeping cortisol levels down by not creating too much inflammation and of course, take a bunch of vit c  (4-6 g/day)...

just about out of nolva for PCT, probably am not going to take more once I am out, still got clomid and the rest of the nat test booster stuff on hand....

I am probably going to work on shredding 20 lbs from my current weight once the pct is overwith....  not sure of the method ....  some of he guys in the challenge did exceptional in shredding, like might borrow some of their protocols...


----------



## carmineb (Jul 31, 2011)

just ordered me up some VME proein from panthera labs.  Contains bi and tri peptides, some creatine and sounds interesting....  BCAAs

They say it is a pre workout but I can see using it pre-during and post.  or add 1-2 scoops to your post workout regiment of whey/casein/sugar blend


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> just ordered me up some VME proein from panthera labs. Contains bi and tri peptides, some creatine and sounds interesting.... BCAAs
> 
> They say it is a pre workout but I can see using it pre-during and post. or add 1-2 scoops to your post workout regiment of whey/casein/sugar blend


 

probaly close to the peptopro that I used, Its great stuff I use it during and post. great job on your working out also


----------



## carmineb (Aug 1, 2011)

sucking down preworkout drink, taking my PCTs and heading off to hell...  looking forward to a nice chest workout....


----------



## carmineb (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice chest bis and abs workout:

Decline iso hammer Bench, 2 warmups, 3 sets 3 plates + 25 each side, 6-8 reps

peck deck, 135 x 6-8 2 sets

15 degree incline Smith Machine Bench press, 125 x 8-12, 5 sets little rest

Flat Bench Flys, 35 lbs 2 sets 8

Cross overs low pulley, 3 sets 8-10 30 lbs each side

Biceps:
Preacher Bench, (we have a machine you add free weights to and depending on which rung you add the weight, it focuses more on the beginning middle or end of the rep, (where it peaks)

anyway, did 5 sets, 50 lbs 
1. beginning
2 middle
3 end
4. beginning and middle
5. middle and end

Biceps were fried, no need to do anything else.

Abs:

Incline bent knee situps, 1 set 20
abs machine 1 set 25
roman chair leg raises, 1 set 15

here is a pic from the gym inbetween sets of the smith machine....  ps I like wearing the spaghetti strap T tops when I do chest and back cuz I like to see the bodypart I am working out.  when I do legs, I wear shorts.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,  I have seen you on other's journal; some for whom I am following.  I just wanted to say , "great transformation"!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks nightowl


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

nice pic looks like your getting jacked keep up the progress your doing great


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

Just seen your before and after pics! Good job bro. I'll be following maybe I could learn a thing or two


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

thank u....  Just working hard and mixing it up....  I am on PCT from Phs during the chalenge so I am lifting heavy and trying to keep workouts on the shorter side.

I am working on getting a little bigger but also working on weak areas to bring them up/symmetry....  

I break rules sometimes, I dont flat bench other than on a Smith MAchine and Bench to the neck with a moderate lighter weight and for volume (little rest between sets)  Only way to get that nice stretch on the upper chest, I like it more than incline bench., I also do Decline bench or the iso hammer strength decline or dips for the chest (going dep and not locking out at top).  I prefer the look of the early bodybuilders so my chest workouts are basically focused on:

1.  developing deep carve lower pecks (dips, decline bench, decline iso hammer strength, crossovers high pulley)
2. develop thru the middle and sternum (flys and peck deck)
3. upper chest, (smith machine bench to neck, low pulley crossovers, a variation of the peck deck I do, iso incline hammer strength machine cuz it keeps tension at the peak

I think those 3 areas (middle/upper and lower) box in and define a good chest.  And I think good symmetry is very important, consider a jacked up bigger guy and consider a smaller guy but with great symmetry, the latter just looks better , always will.   My goal for the end of the year is to continue to lose unwanted fat, have some abs and ready myself for a buking cycle (prime up)


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

YouTube Video











A bunch of corner press ideas


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

no kidding, there are a shit load of things I guess you can do with an Olympic bar and a corner


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

carmineb said:


> carbing up this weekend, loaded at around 50% carbs to protein/fats....
> 
> weight holding steady, (up 4 lbs since the challenge was over 2 weeks ago....
> 
> ...


 

well weight is holding at 209.2 which is only within 2 pounds of challenge finish! NOT bad I think..... I have been feeling a little bloaty so once I shed this extra water weight, I might be in for a new low , goal is still to get to 195 and re-evaluate my status at that time. I had a shadow of abs 20 years ago at 195 so it is why I am looking at that number. 14 pounds can make a huge difference particularly if that is net of fat loss and muscle gained....  There is no question I have surpassed the muscle I had 20 years ago ....  (muscle memory plus new muscle)

I might do some abs tonight after the leg routine, for some reason, now that I have lost some weight around the waist, I have been more motivated to do abs.... i think i will go for franco columbu bench leg raises (for the life of me I cant even find a picture of waht I am talking about, somebody somewhere has to have the name for that type of leg raise... Rocky did it in Rocky 1 I think or two 9the one wehre franco suppossedly trained him, maybe it 2was rocky 3) and you see it in all franco's bb books, they show his advanced leg raise)....

And I will do some side bends or 1/4 twist off hyper extension machine and hit the intercoastals...


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

Quads:
1. Squats (wide stance) 2 warmup + 4 sets 285 x 6 reps

2. Leg Presses (close stance) 2 warmups +3 sets 6 plates x 6 reps

3. Leg Extensions 2 sets, 165 x 8 then racked it at 200 x 6 reps


Leg Bicep:
4. Seated Leg Curls 2 sets 120/160 x 8 reps

Calves

5. Seated calf raises 3 sets 4-25's x 25-30 reps each set , plus bounce/burns at end.

Abs:

bent knee situp board, 6th pin, 15 reps

abs machine, 60 lbs x 15


drank a protein drink at the gym, drinking post workout now.  Felt strong, just tired tongiht.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

nice leg workout I bet your feeling it today


----------



## carmineb (Aug 3, 2011)

yes I am and I realize that I prefer squats wide stance better (toes slightly pointed out)  cuz the leg press, when your feet are almost together really hit the outside sweep and thru the middle and it is like isolationi, I aint overworking the ame muscle cuz hitting different muscle in quads with more or less intensity...  (and they dont feel burnt out from the squats.  


yes, today I am feeling it.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

love a little DOMS!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 3, 2011)

yes some DOMS....    took today off

got back tomorrow and traps shoulders Friday.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

tonight is back night....  got my weight belt for the deads, my straps for all the pulling actioin and my preworkout drink slowly making its way into my blood stream.

I feel awesome, even after a big day at work, got home exhausted, tired, all cramped up and now, I want to completely destroy my back....

My goal for back is to get the teres major and minor to pop, have good seperation between traps and rear delt...


----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

can somebody say FACE PULLS?

gotta finish off with them


----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

nice workout....   

Tonight's workout:

Lats, lower back, abs

Thursday workout:

Lats:

1. Wide grip chin ups (assisted) 2 warmups + 3 sets, 4-6 reps 

Assist pounds: (pounds of assist against bodyweight of 210)

100 x 15 
80 x 8
60 x 8
40 x 6
40 x 6

 

2. Undergrip Bent over rows 3 sets, 185 x 8 reps

3. Mid grip seated cable rows 2 sets, 175   Rest pause til I got to 15  reps were: 7 rp, 4rp ,4rp 

4. One arm dumbell rows 2 sets 65's x 10, 90's 10 reps


Lower back:

5. Partial Deadlifts 2 warmups + 4 sets 4-6 reps

105 x 15
195 x 8

305 x 6 for 4 sets

I did something different tonight with the romanian deadlifts...  as I came up I exaggerated the shrug so had a complete shrug at the top, shrugged down, held top position for a second, continued to next rep.  lower back was fried.

Went back to upper back for a final flushing:

1.  facepulls, 2 sets 10  80 lbs

2.  pulley standing stiff armed pullovers, 50 x 10  2 sets

I usually can do 100 lbs for 12 but this goes to show that I fried my back already.

Abs:

6. Franco Columbu bench leg raises, failure (about 15 and 7) did 2 sets
7. knee ups off bench, 25 reps

diet has been reasonable, I havent been on a cutting diet while on PCT.  I would say 50% protein, 25 % each carbs and fats.  

protein shake upon waking

1 hour later  egg sausafe sandwich on english muffin

lunch  large roast beef sub

protein shake upon arriving home
ppreworkout drink plus creatine

post workout, just finished it off.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

took some back pics tonight, 2 1/2 weeks into PCT.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 4, 2011)

carmineb said:


> tonight is back night....  got my weight belt for the deads, my straps for all the pulling actioin and my preworkout drink slowly making its way into my blood stream.
> 
> I feel awesome, even after a big day at work, got home exhausted, tired, all cramped up and now, I want to completely destroy my back....
> 
> My goal for back is to get the teres major and minor to pop, have good seperation between traps and rear delt...



Great job on stayin motivated after work!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont have a choice but the gym has a different vibe too cuz alot of people working out later at night....  I really prefer mid mornings when I am not at work.....


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

protein, morning supplements and PCT..  ready for my day.  got shoulders and traps tonight.

my traps are seriously feeling it from yesterday's romanian deadlifts (cuz i accentuated the shrug movement), might just go slow and lighter on them tonight, I can sense tons of DOMS creeping in by tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

lookin good, brotha...keep it up...won't be able to walk straight thru door ways!

odd....some times, when I'm whooped and dont' want to go, yet do...I've had the best workouts.

oh...and don't go light cause there may be a little discomfort. Embrace the suck and pound thru it! BE the animal!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

just got in....  reasonable diet once again....

protein shake in morning, had early lunch, chicken on subroll, etc...  had a protein bar an hour later....  up to 100 g protein at that point.

just took afternoon supplements with pct and a protein shake 50 g protein....

Eating supper in an hour, nice steak....

be at the gym probably around 8 or so.....

shoulders adn traps.....  might deload a little on traps and not stick to heavy tongiht and just stay in a rep range of 8-12 instead of 4-6


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

back shaping up nice!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 6, 2011)

thank u, I am just trying to hold onto anything i gained from teh challenge period while on PHs....

weight is holding steady, maybe 5 pounds heavier???


----------



## carmineb (Aug 6, 2011)

well, I never made it to the gym last night, I just didnt ahve it in me.  exhausted, passed out at 10:30-11 pm

just got back from gym did shoulders and traps...

nothing mind shattering...  basically pump and burn, rotated in and out of several exercises  didnt have it in me to go heavy tonight    

I consider it a success nevertheless...

diet was basically and mostly shakes today but sitting down to have a real meal in a few minutes....

picked up soem k-otic preworkout drink.  the jurhy still isnt out for me on that one.....


----------



## carmineb (Aug 9, 2011)

Did a workout today at golds gym in phoenix.  Super high end gym, they give u towels shampoo shaving stuff the weights r all rubber coated and the machines are new.  Almost felt too uncomfortable there but I loved the machines.  Did maintenance chest biceps and some ABS.  Nothing mindblowing but I didn't feel right taking a week off during a pct.

Will b back to normal schedule next week.  For now it is a maintenance week.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 10, 2011)

good to see you found a gym, dont get spoiled there.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

carmineb said:


> Did a workout today at golds gym in phoenix. Super high end gym, they give u towels shampoo shaving stuff the weights r all rubber coated and the machines are new. Almost felt too uncomfortable there but I loved the machines. Did maintenance chest biceps and some ABS. Nothing mindblowing but I didn't feel right taking a week off during a pct.
> 
> Will b back to normal schedule next week. For now it is a maintenance week.


 

sounds like a nice gym


----------



## carmineb (Aug 12, 2011)

back today....  Ya, i am happy to come back to my old metal weights clanging, seat dripping on a fllor and locker room you go and take a shower in, not live there..  lol  it was fun to see how the other side live....

I will be doing a maintenance workout today for back and shoulders and a few sets for arms at the end and next week i will start fresh again with heavy....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2011)

where at in Phoenix?


----------



## carmineb (Aug 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> where at in Phoenix?


 

downtown phoenix  Washington st.


I weighed myself this morning, I am within 1 pound of chalenge ending weight which can be good but I am feeling softer.

One thing i realize with all this, beyond supplements or any other raining program, is your hormonal system basically dictates if you gain weight, lose weight, gain muscle or lose it all, gain fat or lose it.....  And the system has tons of bottlenecks .   all of us have a balance our system has found and that balance is not always what WE WANT....  the idea is for us to fine tune and push to our own estremes and make that environment as anabolic as is safe to do WHILE protecting from shutdown and rebounding.

I for one know for sure I have a balance issue with higher than normal estrogen.  It isnt til I am taking prohormones that I start to feel harder.  I say this having seen my body with before and after effects of PHs.  There must be a way to shift balance to be more anabolic when off cycle.....

some of the things I have been thinking....

I have to be thankful for muscle memory.  I know I have lost a few pounds of muscle, that is fine.  Once I get rid of the bloat from the past week of carbing up, taking it easy, I think my weight will fall close to 200.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, weighed myself this morning and I am at 205.2 which is 2.5 pounds below challenge weight and around 3+ pounds from last weigh in above.

went tot he gymm last night, just finished PCT....

Did back and shoulddes... nothing too heavy more maintenance.... I did feel awefully weak tho and it could ahve just been an off day. Like seated side laterals I was doing 30s and even 35s and 40s for cheating with controlled form on the way back, yesterday I did 20s for 15 reps and I dont think I could have done 30s for 6-8

rather than wide grip pullups I switched off for the slightly wider than shoulders chin up with palms facing me and I would try to bring body parallel with floor (ala vince gironda chin ups) to get taht exra squeeze.... 


All in all, it was good to be back to my old gym.. You walk in and you arent handed a towel, you get hit with the smell of dripping sweat, you dont get to use super new machines that still smell factory fresh and weights that are rubber coated so they dont clang, rahter, you walk in and you hear weights clanging, people grunting , and a shit load of women waiting in line for a zumba class like cattle waiting to be slaughtered.

works for me.... nice to be home


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

nice to be back. A change up is nice but it seems like it gets you out of your routine sometimes


----------



## carmineb (Aug 17, 2011)

tongiht is chest abs and probably quick few sets of arms....

didnt expect to hit 205, I actuallay expected to gain weight during pct, 1 month pct lost 3 pounds, maybe that is a good thing!....

I am looking for my next guilty pleasure   ....  will it be AAS or PH  gonna do some real studying .....  This time, I wil be going on a BULK ONLYU program, not a recomp.  if I can get down to 195 before the next push, i will be comfortable at that fat level to go full force....


----------



## carmineb (Aug 17, 2011)

had a nice workout, was more volume than anything.


superset:
Hammer Machine decline bench, 1 warmup, 4 sets, 6-8

Peck Deck, (seat high, hit lower pecks more), 4 sets 12-15


superset:

incline flys, 3 sets 12-15
incline dumbell presses, 3 sets 8-10

Smith MAchine b ench to neck, 6 sets 6-10

low pulley cable crossovers, 2 sets, 2nd set did a drop set for total of 20

preach bicep machine, 5 sets, 6-10

tricep extensions, 2 sets 10
one arm pulley tricep extensions, reverse grip, 3 sets 12


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

Piss on PH, IF your gona do do it right


----------



## carmineb (Aug 18, 2011)

I am ready, willing and able....


----------



## carmineb (Aug 18, 2011)

off tonight, legs and abs tomorrow....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Piss on PH, IF your gona do do it right



Amen

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## carmineb (Aug 20, 2011)

omg  got a hangover, that cant be good for my liver  lol...  havent really had a drink in over 5 mos  but I needed a reboot.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 23, 2011)

chest biceps abs last night.  mixed it up, nothing earthshattering, maintenance....  initial goal is to get under 200, holding steady at 207-208.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same boat? I want back to my 185-190-ish...somewhere between 210-214 now....but want my strength back....
sux.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 23, 2011)

i am gearing up to do a 10-12 week run of test so am aiming at additional weight loss right now so it can be more of a mass gain, not recomp while on cycle.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 23, 2011)

Off to do legs, calves tonight but first, have to digest that 1 pound steak wife barbequed.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

carmineb said:


> i am gearing up to do a 10-12 week run of test so am aiming at additional weight loss right now so it can be more of a mass gain, not recomp while on cycle.




its good to get your bf as low as you can before starting less chance of sides, so your on right track. Your going to be an animal while on wait and see, and your wife will like the nice side test gives you.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 24, 2011)

got it....  Bwrag, I want to formally thank you much again for your assistance and support thruout the challenge as well as your continued assistance....


----------



## bwrag (Aug 24, 2011)

carmineb said:


> got it.... Bwrag, I want to formally thank you much again for your assistance and support thruout the challenge as well as your continued assistance....


 

Thanks, anything I can do to help just let me know.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 24, 2011)

ok, I stumbled and didnt get to legs last night BUT
tongiht is legs, just got home from work, no plans for later so I have no excuses!

Squats, leg presses, extensions and curls, 

then calves, leg press calf raises seated raises....

if I got it in me, 2 circuits of abs


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

How is your weather looking up there?  going to see Irene?


----------



## carmineb (Aug 24, 2011)

i hear, I think she is dropping in on Sunday.

we had tremors in boston from earthquake in virginia  so not bad, one week we get an earthquake and a hurricane, all that is missing is  a 1000 ft wave to come in to wash up the remains

drinking my preworkout drink....    off to gym in 30 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Aug 25, 2011)

good luck with the weather


----------



## carmineb (Aug 26, 2011)

back and shoulders, maintenance quick workout, giving my CNS a rest and my joints....  gearing up for another 12 week go....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> back and shoulders, maintenance quick workout, giving my CNS a rest and my joints.... gearing up for another 12 week go....


 

I am still plugging away now.  had the vacation and ate above maintenence for a week,  loved that.  now I am looking forward to a family cruise in October.   My Brother in law is getting married on the cruise.  a lot of relatives have not seen me in over a year.  I want them to not recognise me  LOL


----------



## carmineb (Aug 27, 2011)

shave your stache and body hair , that will throw them,  lol


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

carmineb said:


> shave your stache and body hair , that will throw them, lol


 
yes that would  LOL  I have thought about shaving my head but my wife is pretty firm against it!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> yes that would LOL I have thought about shaving my head but my wife is pretty firm against it!


 

tell her you want to dress as Mr Evil for Halloween and a shaved head is required....



on another note:  yes, I am still alive, heading out to gym later for chest back supersets/workout....

and abs


----------



## bwrag (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck with weather carm.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 30, 2011)

we barely bot the hurricane, in fact, barely had any wind where I live but wife cant got o work cuz her work lost power, wehre I am working lost power....




Off tot he gym, drinking preworkout right now....  Getting bck in the groove, I allowed myself  some short break overall but now it is time to gear up and get ready for a new 14 week cycle (probably starting in a month) so I got some work to do losing right now.  Goal is 10 pounds< I want to be under 200 when I start cycle.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad to hear Irene was easy on you


----------



## carmineb (Aug 31, 2011)

well, I got the workout in today, did chest and back supersets....  

wide grip pullups ss w/deep chest dips

T bar rows ss w 15 degree incline smith machine bench

for those two, I used continious tension, that is, I went slow up , slow down, held at peak contraction and I did NOT lock out on bench.

Peck deck, very low seat.  This is an interesting one.  I lower the seat as low as it will go.  I raise my chest and arc back and go to full stretch and slowly bring it up and as I do I unarch my back and roll upper back forward a little, thus, angle wise, it is like doing an incline peck deck and i squeeze for 3 seconds.  then I lower very slowly ful stretch and repeat.  When I am not going very heavy, I love the continious tension of very slow movements, you get an extreme pump and you can feel the muscle conttract in a way you would not otherwise.

for all the above, I did like 4 sets

then I moved to seated incline dumbell curls, 2 sets, slow, tricep extensions, 3 sets with rope THEN I finished off with close grip underhand pulldowns.

I plan on doing shoulders adn traps tomorrow.  and abs


----------



## bwrag (Sep 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> we barely bot the hurricane, in fact, barely had any wind where I live but wife cant got o work cuz her work lost power, wehre I am working lost power....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

excellent idea Make sure and run hcg especially with a cycle that long I would do 500mcg MWF, some people will say twice a week but I dont like chancing anything when it comes to recovery


----------



## carmineb (Sep 1, 2011)

yes, I am thinking of aromasin to keep estrogen in check and hcg....  then nolva/clomid pct, and of course, hcg on cycle.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> yes, I am thinking of aromasin to keep estrogen in check and hcg.... then nolva/clomid pct, and of course, hcg on cycle.


 

sounds good I personally have never used aromasin. I have always gone with arimidex, not saying one is better than the other just personal prefence and never had a problem.


----------



## newkid (Sep 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> Off to do legs, calves tonight but first, have to digest that 1 pound steak wife barbequed.


 
I'll be following along too! I maybe doing a 2nd bulking cycle soon. There's a contest for lean mass gains in the Euro-king section, so check it out if your interested in another competition


----------



## carmineb (Sep 1, 2011)

I will check out that contest, thanks.  ya, I like the competitions, sort of keeps me on track....  but i am planning this cycle, 23 months long starting in October.  And it will be a bulk cycle, relatively clean diet.


tonight, I did shoulders and traps and some abs....

I will say I did lose some strength, the PHs definitely give you tons of strength and I could work out for hours, ir I am as strong at the end of a workout, got so used to that feeling, now I feel like shit, what happened to the weight!  or the ability to push more sets!....  

looking for a good source for hcg, want all my ducks lined up first....

the workout tongiht was good, took it to failure, did enough to stimulate.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

newkid said:


> I'll be following along too! I maybe doing a 2nd bulking cycle soon. There's a contest for lean mass gains in the Euro-king section, so check it out if your interested in another competition


 

Where is the contest for Fat ass leans???


----------



## carmineb (Sep 3, 2011)

lol  Jag...  if it is, count me in


Got a doc's appointment this month for my testosterone check.  I am hoping it is low enough that he will put me on TRT....  It probably wont be, my pct was ultra successful and the boys plumped back up nicely.  shoulda pushed the appointment to immediately after the challenge when I was off everything.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 3, 2011)

well, I bit the bullet...  I decided to take the Eurogear contest challenge!  I have some gear getting ordered over this weekend, hopefully by the end of september, I will ahve it all and ready to go hard once again!  That will be my first cycle of AAS, been on PHs all along, I stacked up to 3 during my last cycle of PH.....  

i want to keep a very detailed log of my experience with test e, hcg, aromasin, etc....  so i think a new challenge will force me to stick to it religously and do it up big!  Thankfully, it is a lean mass competition so I can focus all my efforts on gaining clean mass and not recomp.

Ishould have my before pics taken this weekend and get them out of the way.  I got slightly soft since the last challenge but I should be able to get right back into hardcore in short order.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 6, 2011)

just had prewokout drink, off tot he gym in a short while.  chest todaygetting ready to hit it hard with teh eurogear challenge.....    but for tonight, its chest, biceps, abs


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

carmineb said:


> lol Jag... if it is, count me in
> 
> 
> Got a doc's appointment this month for my testosterone check. I am hoping it is low enough that he will put me on TRT.... It probably wont be, my pct was ultra successful and the boys plumped back up nicely. shoulda pushed the appointment to immediately after the challenge when I was off everything.


 
If you want to go into your blood work with low T levels your should NOT  do the PCT and let your levels drop right before the bloodwork.  
I used Androgel to do the trick


----------



## carmineb (Sep 7, 2011)

ya, i figured that but pct was over with 1 month ago and my boys are back to fully functioning shape, for a 50 year old. lol

I should have tried harder to get in right after the challenge but he had nothing available and doing a test bloodwork is just part of a physical and he was booked 2 months out. I should have said hey doc, my balls are shrinking, I am feeling weak, blah blah and maybe that would have gotten an appointment, at least it would ahve made his receptionist chuckle (since she screens all appointments). The conversation would ahve gone something like this.... Hmmmm Hmmm Sue, it is kind of a sensitive situation, see, my testes have shrunk and I have super low libido. You know what that is like... as a woman you go and grab his junk just to have less than a handful and require no more than a tissue to clean up afterwards...this is an emergency, I need to see the doctor! And MY luck, the doctor would have a swedish intern, 21, called Inga who would assist with the physical, like he had once before..... (heck if I knew, I would ahve manscaped and wore different underwear) I'll always prize that moment....


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

carmineb said:


> ya, i figured that but pct was over with 1 month ago and my boys are back to fully functioning shape, for a 50 year old. lol
> 
> I should have tried harder to get in right after the challenge but he had nothing available and doing a test bloodwork is just part of a physical and he was booked 2 months out. I should have said hey doc, my balls are shrinking, I am feeling weak, blah blah and maybe that would have gotten an appointment, at least it would ahve made his receptionist chuckle (since she screens all appointments). The conversation would ahve gone something like this.... Hmmmm Hmmm Sue, it is kind of a sensitive situation, see, my testes have shrunk and I have super low libido. You know what that is like... as a woman you go and grab his junk just to have less than a handful and require no more than a tissue to clean up afterwards...this is an emergency, I need to see the doctor! And MY luck, the doctor would have a swedish intern, 21, called Inga who would assist with the physical, like he had once before..... (heck if I knew, I would ahve manscaped and wore different underwear) I'll always prize that moment....


 



Carmine you have quite an imagination LOL 

You would probably like a nice testicular ultrasound. nice warm jelly and a nurse rubbing a wand up and down your boys LOL 

been there done that


----------



## carmineb (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## bwrag (Sep 7, 2011)

wait 4 weeks after you cycle, do no pct and go see them. Youll be on hrt forsure.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

bwrag said:


> wait 4 weeks after you cycle, do no pct and go see them. Youll be on hrt forsure.


 

that is what I did   but was only off weeks  so glad I did!


----------



## carmineb (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Carmine you have quite an imagination LOL
> 
> You would probably like a nice testicular ultrasound. nice warm jelly and a nurse rubbing a wand up and down your boys LOL
> 
> been there done that


 

inga was a real story, the rest was imagination...


----------



## bwrag (Sep 13, 2011)

were you at buddy


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

HELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

anybody HOME????


----------



## carmineb (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry guys.  lol...

I am here.  Tomorrow will be my first workout in a week.  I am in that new challenge with eurogear and i wanted to give my sore joints and ligaments a rest so I walk in a little healed.

I have new pics to take....

got my test e yesterday (yay) and got my pinning stuff ordered....

just looking for aromasin somewhere....


----------



## bwrag (Sep 14, 2011)

carmineb said:


> sorry guys. lol...
> 
> I am here. Tomorrow will be my first workout in a week. I am in that new challenge with eurogear and i wanted to give my sore joints and ligaments a rest so I walk in a little healed.
> 
> ...


 

pmd you


----------



## carmineb (Sep 18, 2011)

i am on the eurogear contest logs.  i will be posting there for the challenge....  check me out at eurogear section of this forum.  

I am psyched to get back into this


----------



## carmineb (Sep 23, 2011)

I am not on the eurogear challenge now, sent in pics but they wre late....

So i will log in hrere once again....

Starting Monday, I have a new bulking program I am going to do.  it looks real promising and I am looking forward to watching the results.

I got my gear and ancillaries so am all psyched to start this right.

One major change is diet.  Ya, I am still full of blubber but I want to build as much muscle as I can over the next 3 months or so.....  

One thing I notice I do and many do is they have an aversion to carbs and about spiking insulin.  BUT pro bodybuuilders take insulin too!  You want an insulin spike to push nutrients into muscles.  So I am going to , on workout days, starting 1 hour before workout and drink thru workout, around 1000 calories total from which 100 grams of that are carbs.  Insulin stops when you start to work out so if I got an insulin spike before, then GH is released along with test during, I stand a good chance of having ready receptors, have IGF being produced from the insuline +GH, and suttle nutriets to the muscles with amonis that are ready...  the protein will be in the form of peptide and casein hydrosalate.  I will post the entire nutrition program here once i tart it....

but for now, havent been dead, just researching alot


----------



## carmineb (Sep 25, 2011)

OK  here is my workout and what I will be doing for the week. 
There is a progression of sets and reps over a 4 wk period, this is just showing the first wk ...  For many of them, I would increase the sets by 1 each wk then drop back down to original the 4th week.  the reps wold vary also deending on teh exercise thru the progression as some exercises I must increase the weight week to week.  (more sets, higher weight, lower reps)  
*But for now, this is week 1:*

* 

Day 1:  Bench Pattern: (MONDAY)*

PART 1 – HIGH FREQUENCY STRENGTH (trained 4 days a wk so sets are not maximal except for failure on final set

A. Military press  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
B. Back squat (or front squat)  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
C. Bench press 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)

PART II – FOUNDATION WORK

D. Floor press  4 x 8, 1 x 8 rp,4 rp, 2  


PART III – STRUCTURAL WORK (same weight from week to week)

PRE-FATIGUE E (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

E1. Squeeze press  3 x 8
E2. Wide-grip bench press  3 x 8

PRE-FATIGUE F (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

F1. DB power flies  3 x 8
F2. Bodyweight dips 3 x max(failure)




*Day 2:  Squat Pattern:  (TUESDAY)*

PART 1 – HIGH FREQUENCY STRENGTH (trained 4 days a wk so sets are not maximal except for failure on final set

A. Military press  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
B. Back squat (or front squat)  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
C. Bench press 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)

PART II – FOUNDATION WORK

D. Leg press  4 x 8, 1 x 8 rp,4 rp, 2 

PART III – STRUCTURAL WORK (same weight from week to week)

PRE-FATIGUE E (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

E1. lunges alternating legs  3 x 8
E2. trap bar deadlift or db squats  3 x 8

PRE-FATIGUE F (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

F1. leg extensions  3 x 8
F2. Bodyweight squats 3 x max(failure)



*Day 3:  Structural Lats/Biceps (WEDNESDAY)*

PART I – LATS

A. Kayak row  3 x 6/side
B. Straight-arm pulldown with rope  3 x 8
C. Lat pulldown supinated grip (2 sec. hold at peak)  3 x 8
D. DB pullover (2 sec. hold at stretch)  3 x 8

PART II – BICEPS

Note: between sets of biceps work, I will do active rest exercises for the triceps. After
the active rest you take 15-30 sec. of rest then start the next biceps set.  with active rest, I aint going for failure, I am going to get a good squeeze out of muscle and stimulation.  Active rest means while I wait to do the next set of biceps, I throw in a tricep set.

E. DB hammer curl (2 sec. hold at peak)  3 x 8
Active rest: rope triceps extension x 8-12 (not maximal)

F. Preacher curl  3 x 8
Active rest: overhead DB triceps extension x 8-12 (not maximal)

G. Seated DB curl low double contraction  3 x 8
Active rest: close-grip push ups x 10-20 (not maximal)



*Day 4:  Overhead Pattern: (Thursday)*


PART 1 – HIGH FREQUENCY STRENGTH (trained 4 days a wk so sets are not maximal except for failure on final set

A. Military press  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
B. Back squat (or front squat)  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
C. Bench press 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)


PART II – FOUNDATION WORK

D. Seated Barbell shoulder press  4 x 8, 1 x 8 rp,4 rp, 2  
(I will do this with the slightest of incline, 5% or whatever it is , you are stronger, prevents impingement in shoulder)

PART III – STRUCTURAL WORK (same weight from week to week)

PRE-FATIGUE E (trisets  60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

E1. Seated DB lateral raise  3 x 8
E2. Seated DB front raise  3 x max
E3. DB Cuban press  3 x max


PRE-FATIGUE G (superset 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

F1. Restart DB lateral raise  3 x 8
F2. Standing DB lateral raise  3 x max 




*DAY 5:  DEADLIFT PATTERN:  (Friday)*

PART 1 – HIGH FREQUENCY STRENGTH (trained 4 days a wk so sets are not maximal except for failure on final set

A. Military press  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
B. Back squat (or front squat)  3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
C. Bench press 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)

PART II – FOUNDATION WORK

D. Deadlift standing on podium (a pair of 45lbs plates)  4 x 8, 1 x 8 rp,4 rp, 2

PART III – STRUCTURAL WORK (same weight from week to week)

PRE-FATIGUE F (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

E1. Lying leg curl  3 x 8
E2. Romanian deadlift  3 x 8

PRE-FATIGUE G (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

F1. Clean high pull  3 x 8
F2. Barbell shrugs (2 sec. hold at peak/ same weight as F1)  3 x max
basically with the shrug, I do the cleans first an when I am done with the 8 reps, I immediately turn the exercise into a barbell shrug while still holding the weight til failure.

*
DAY 6:  SPECIALIZATION:  Back Thickness  (SATURDAY):*
(I can work on whatever specialization or problem areas I have)  In my case, it was either doing arms or thickening the back so I felt going with the back made more sense.  This will be basically hitting the upper back using the same exercise pulled from a different angle and pulled to a different spot.

MECHANICAL DROP SET A (NO REST BETWEEN POSITIONS, 90 SEC.
BETWEEN SETS)  these I am pulling down and back

A1. Rope face pull on lat pulldown station, pull to eyes 4 x 8-10
A2. Rope face pull on lat pulldown station, pull to neck 4 x max with same weight
A3. Rope face pull on lat pulldown station, pull to chest, 4 x max with the same weight


MECHANICAL DROP SET B (NO REST BETWEEN POSITIONS, 90 SEC.
BETWEEN SETS)  these I am pulling back

B1. Rope face pull, pulley at eyes level, pull to forehead 4 x 8-10
B2. Rope face pull, pulley at eyes level, pull to neck 4 x max with same weight
B3. Rope face pull, pulley at eyes level, pull to chest 4 x max with same weight

SUPERSET C (10 SEC. BETWEEN STATIONS, 90 SEC. BETWEEN SETS)

C1. Chest-supported DB rear delts 4 x 10-12
C2. Chest-supported DB row elbows out 4 x max reps with same weight
C3. Seated rowing 4 x 10-12 (2 sec. hold at peak)


D. Voyer shrugs 4 x 10-12  
(go into the cage, (between the two pulleys for crossovers, you grab pulleys (at ankle height) stand in middle and shrug up hold and circle around to back, squeeze back shoulderblades together and return to bottom.  The difference here is that wiht a dumbell shrug, you are basically pulling straight up from ground, here you are actually pulling from the side into the neck so it forces more of a peak thru middle traps on back .


E. Close-grip bent over rowing (2 sec. hold at peak) 4 x 10-12


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to see you back at it. 

keep an eye on your estradiol levels.   Mine got up to 72,   blood work in 5 weeks 


My doc just perscirbed me anastrozole 1mg 3 x a week!

that should help


----------



## carmineb (Sep 26, 2011)

i so hate your doctor for not living near ME!  WTF...  the only thing I get from my doctor is a visit from Inga, his 21 year old blonde intern on rare occasions....  A life of high estriol is not worth it in exchange for the cheap date I get from Inga  when I am told to cough.  lol


I have been on test e for a week, today is into my 2nd week.  taking arimidex even tho I know aromasin is much better from al I read on it....  I will check estradiol and test levels in a week .

I am hoping the e is around 25 and not more and the t around 700-1000.

Us guys being older, our bodies product a shit load more aromatizing compound than a younger guy, and is partly why our test is low and Estogen is high, it is werhe we natuurally live so for older guys, taking an AI actually assists us to reverting back to the more balanced ratio of when we were 20.

I dont think I could ever risk taking too much  on the dose most people suggest because of that.

I got a little soft in the past 1 month.  Ya, expected it but that is ok...  I seriously needed a break mentally .


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> i so hate your doctor for not living near ME! WTF... the only thing I get from my doctor is a visit from Inga, his 21 year old blonde intern on rare occasions.... A life of high estriol is not worth it in exchange for the cheap date I get from Inga when I am told to cough. lol
> 
> 
> I have been on test e for a week, today is into my 2nd week. taking arimidex even tho I know aromasin is much better from al I read on it.... I will check estradiol and test levels in a week .
> ...


 

Test @ 700-1000  Wow 
I am getting results or HRT levels 150 mg a week   Although it is slower.  I have plenty on hand for a while.  But I need to wait until my BF gets much lower.  My Blood testosterone  levels should go up with the Adex blocking the Estrogen from the receptors.    Last test they were 824


----------



## newkid (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice looking workout plan carmine! did you write that up yourself or following some sort of program you found online?


----------



## carmineb (Sep 26, 2011)

I aint that smart.  lol  

following a program that Christian Thibaudeau put togehter for indigo users, it is phase one of 3 and this first phase lasts 4-6 weeks from what I gather with progression in sets and reps thru the 4 weeks, all i can see now is 4 weeks of the program.  it is a muscle hypertrophy program.  All I ahve missing are abs and calves but I can do calves inbetween leg presses on leg day or on posterior chain/deadlift  day

I plan on pushing even harder this time than I did on the first challenge I was on, even tho I aint on a challege now so to speak.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I am not on the eurogear challenge now, sent in pics but they wre late....
> 
> So i will log in hrere once again....



well that blows lol glad to have you back bro


----------



## bwrag (Sep 27, 2011)

good luck bud how you felling


----------



## carmineb (Sep 27, 2011)

well, sunday was my 3rd pin and tomorrow is my 4th.  I pinned 3 times last week for the first week but am back to 2 a week now 2nd week onward.

feeling "aggressive" if that makes sense....


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

can't imagine why?


----------



## carmineb (Sep 27, 2011)

haha Jag.  

did workout 2 today

my legs are TOAST!!!!

only got thru 2 sets of lunges and trap bar squats and only 1 set of leg extensions and bodyweight squats of which, btw, only was able to get 10 before legs gave out!

I was able to push the same moderate weight during the strength portion of the program that I did yesterday and i felt srong about it so that was good.

tomorrow got lats and biceps (and pasive triceps)....

cant wait to see how I fare with taht program.

took in approx 1000 calories pre during and post workout, 100 g carbs the rest was protein....

morning breakfasts will have addition of oats, will be carbing up mornings and during workouts for now, see what comes of it


----------



## newkid (Sep 28, 2011)

Oats work wonders for me at breakfast, just take awhile to eat them. I take about 2 cups oats and add in some wheat flour on top to get some extra carbs.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 28, 2011)

i was told to stay away from ANYTHING wheat, it wrecks havoc in your body and tends to build up viseral fat mostly around the waist

so I am on a no wheat diet starting tomorrow morning


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 28, 2011)

newkid said:


> Oats work wonders for me at breakfast, just take awhile to eat them. I take about 2 cups oats and add in some wheat flour on top to get some extra carbs.



I eat 1/2 a cup in the morning. I have no idea how you choke down 4x's that!


I've never hard that about the wheat carmineb, where did you hear that?


----------



## carmineb (Sep 29, 2011)

i did the workout 3 as I posted above last night.  lats got fried too.    I like the idea of doing Rested activity.  What that is , is like a superset except the first exercise is the body part you are training, say biceps.  then after a set of biceps, while I rest for he next set, I throw in a light to moderate weight tricep exercise and do it for 8-12 reps, NOT maximal, just to get blood flowing to the area, it actually helps alot after doing two days of tricep related exercises, to go in and just keep the area active.  

Some people use active rest principle to do it when they are ready to change bodyparts.  they will do the warm up sets of the next bodypart as anin this way, while pounding the first bodypart.  In this way, by the time you are done blasting one, the other is ready to be blasted , teh warmups are done, you are always spending new time doing working sets....
'

Anyway, I couldnt do 1 pushup at the end of my sets for triceps, lets say they were fried


----------



## carmineb (Sep 29, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I eat 1/2 a cup in the morning. I have no idea how you choke down 4x's that!
> 
> 
> I've never hard that about the wheat carmineb, where did you hear that?


 

look up book wheat bellywritten by a cardiologist)

www.*fathead-movie.com*/.../interview-with-*wheat*-*belly*

www.*barnesandnoble.com*/w/*wheat*-*belly*-william-davis-md... 

www.*theatlantic.com*/life/...to-*wheat*-products-is.../245526 


*Q: How does wheat make us fat, exactly?*
A: It contains amylopectin A, which is more efficiently converted to blood sugar than just about any other carbohydrate, including table sugar. In fact, two slices of whole wheat bread increase blood sugar to a higher level than a candy bar does. And then, after about two hours, your blood sugar plunges and you get shaky, your brain feels foggy, you're hungry. So let's say you have an English muffin for breakfast. Two hours later you're starving, so you have a handful of crackers, and then some potato chips, and your blood sugar rises again. That cycle of highs and lows just keeps going throughout the day, so you're constantly feeling hungry and constantly eating. Dieticians have responded to this by advising that we graze throughout the day, which is just nonsense. If you eliminate wheat from your diet, you're no longer hungry between meals because you've stopped that cycle. You've cut out the appetite stimulant, and consequently you lose weight very quickly. I've seen this with thousands of patients.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 29, 2011)

Sunday will be 2 weeks into test e so I am thinking that Monday morning, I will do the saliva test and see what my estradiol and tet  levels are.  

Question is what level of test should I ahve to seriously build some slab?  I hear you need 1000 total....

only thing is I am taking arimidex, I hear aromasin also binds up sbhg and allows more free testosterone to float around, maybe I shoulda have gone with the aromasin


----------



## bwrag (Sep 29, 2011)

carmineb said:


> Sunday will be 2 weeks into test e so I am thinking that Monday morning, I will do the saliva test and see what my estradiol and tet levels are.
> 
> Question is what level of test should I ahve to seriously build some slab? I hear you need 1000 total....
> 
> only thing is I am taking arimidex, I hear aromasin also binds up sbhg and allows more free testosterone to float around, maybe I shoulda have gone with the aromasin


 

Wait another week or 2 before testing, arimidex is fine. Your about to have more test then you can imagine floating through you. Theres no magic # for building muscle but Im willing to bet when you do test you will be well above 1400.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 29, 2011)

I always do better with white bread and white rice, so I can see some legitamcy to the wheat belly thing. Atleast with me


----------



## carmineb (Sep 30, 2011)

did my overhead program last night.  I have to say, teh cuban presses as the last movement in the riset kicked my ASS!!!!

how to do a cuban press:  hold dumbells to side knuckles forward.  upright row the til elbows are parallel to floor
now do a rotator cuff movement and rotate dumbells up so they are in a pressing position
press in an A pattern
go back down the same way


I found myself seriously cheating to finish it, I had to drop back to 10 pound dumbells


----------



## newkid (Sep 30, 2011)

damn those cuban presses seem pretty serious must've been great for the shoulders!


----------



## carmineb (Sep 30, 2011)

my shoulders, after doing the overhead pattern yeserday were TOAST!  particularly the side one.

the seated military press with a high incline is AWESOME!!!!  not only does it take the strain off your shoulders if you have issues, but you can use more weight and it hits rght under the clavicale for chest.  loved them!

tonight is going to be murder, I just know it.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 30, 2011)

*DAY 5: DEADLIFT PATTERN: (Friday)

*PART 1 – HIGH FREQUENCY STRENGTH (trained 4 days a wk so sets are not maximal except for failure on final set

A. Military press 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
B. Back squat (or front squat) 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)
C. Bench press 3-4 x 10, 1 x 12 (to failure)



the above is awesome, never did high frequency like this but since I am going for moderate weight, not heavy and I am explosively pushing the weight each rep, EVERY REP you get activation from, not just the last few and it is light enough to finish 12 on the final 4th set.    I guess high volume training split up thruout the week....


PART II – FOUNDATION WORK

D. Deadlift standing on podium (a pair of 45lbs plates) 4 x 8, 1 x 8 rp,4 rp, 2

I would be standing on the equivalent of 2-45 plates each lig, this forces me to go slightly deeper in the movement, of course I aint maxing out on it, I am doing moderate weight sets.


PART III – STRUCTURAL WORK (same weight from week to week)

PRE-FATIGUE F (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

E1. Lying leg curl 3 x 8
E2. Romanian deadlift 3 x 8

this is going to seriously fatigue my leg biceps above

PRE-FATIGUE G (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

F1. Clean high pull 3 x 8
F2. Barbell shrugs (2 sec. hold at peak/ same weight as F1) 3 x max
basically with the shrug, I do the cleans first an when I am done with the 8 reps, I immediately turn the exercise into a barbell shrug while still holding the weight til failure.

the high pull followed by the shrug copletely burns the traps.... since the high pull uses alot of trap , I am goingto try to high pull to my eyes.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

I am on 150 mg a week of test C and my labs come back around 824-834 last two workups.  My Estradiol was too high and I started Anastrozole .5 mg 6 days a week.  
I gbet my labs in a few weeks  but I bet they go up more with the adex!

If you are pinning 700-1000 your T levels are peobably well over 1100


----------



## carmineb (Oct 1, 2011)

i have been pinning 700 ....  it comes in 350/1 ml concentration and I know some is left inside  (the rubber stopper at front end seems to clear out the entire space, only what is in the needle I dont get, maybe 3 small drops.

I am taking hcg, dont know how to tell if it is working...

taking .5 ml arimidex, thinking of increasing it since I think my estrogen is also up, my body favors estrogen over testosterone...

workouts have been murder but I got in a total of 16 sets of decline bench split up over 4 workouts plus my regular chest day, same with squats and military presses.  

I am getting a feel for how this program I am on works.  between squat, bench and military, I activate basically every muscle and I do that 4 times a week plus I do the workouts for that muscle group on its own day.

I will ahve to repeat week one of the program since I was NOT able to comfortably say I completed it wtih grace.


----------



## carmineb (Oct 1, 2011)

ps the deadlift pattern workout is a KILLER!

weight is up from around 207-208  to 213 this morning.  1 week


----------



## carmineb (Oct 3, 2011)

some measurements:

got this new scale that measures everything but d*ck length...  lol

              16 days ago (9/17/2001) ---------  today  (1/3/2011)....  change in lbs

weight:...........  208.4 ........................................217....................+8.6
BMI:...............  31 .............................................32.3 .................
bf%................ 26.7 ........................................... 23.9 ................ -3.7
muscle %......... 34.4 ........................................... 35.2 ................  +4.9
rest'g metabolism 1907 kcal....................................1957
viseral fat..........15...............................................16....................  +3.5

And this seems to feel right too.  I lost a belt loop on my waist so I can see how viseral fat is higher now.  the fat, I guess is the same, what changed is muscle went up.

viseral fat = higher estrogen I am guessing SO arimidex gets pushed up to 1 from .5 ml/day

I gotta do something about viseral fat, its what makes our bellies look bloated and round even if you can see some definition.


of course, these scales are so out of wack as almost everyone tells me, I probably didnt change a bit but let me ride out this illusion of more muscle before someone tears it down  ROFLMAO


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

The scales show trends aand are VERY sensitive to hydration levels.  try this 
weight before  exercise or better yet cardio.  try to not drink anything between scale in's and watch the bumbers change.    On a 1 hour bike ride I can lose 2-3 pounds (of water) and the fat range and  hydration levels change by several percent.  
Also very sensitive to what is on your gut. seems that stool and musle get "read" by the scales too.

I like mine because I can watch the "trends" 

  They did have a "special" scale a valible with a Micrometer  to measure your D*#K  
J/K


----------



## carmineb (Oct 3, 2011)

i weight myself upon waking both times and I have to pee at least one during night so I know I am hydreated ok.

yes, 

I might be buying that micrometer when it goes on sale...  lol

what i know for sure with teh scale is this:  I am up 8 pounds in 16 days


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

holding water? 

BTW  what scale did you get?


----------



## bwrag (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats some good number changes. I personaly would stick with the orginal dose on adex unless you start seeing side effects. Your gaining weight and dropping fat I would be hesitant to change anything. But great job.


----------



## carmineb (Oct 3, 2011)

well it says my viseral fat is up, and over all fat is down??    So ya, maybe I am down 3+....


----------



## carmineb (Oct 4, 2011)

BAck to day one program yesterday.

*Day 1: Bench Pattern: (MONDAY)

*PART 1 ??? HIGH FREQUENCY STRENGTH (trained 4 days a wk so sets are not maximal.

the idea behind high frequency strength training is you use moderate weight and go explosive on the movements.  The volume acumulation for the whole week is waht stmulates growth, yo ushould not be taxing your CNS.

 A. Military press 4 x 10
B. Back squat 4 x 10
C. Bench press 4 x 10

PART II ??? FOUNDATION WORK

D. Floor press 4 x 8, 1 x 8 rp,4 rp, 2 


PART III ??? STRUCTURAL WORK (same weight from week to week)

PRE-FATIGUE E (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

E1. Squeeze press 3 x 8

these were or are awesome too.  you basically take a dumbell and hold onto it from the ends lay it on your chest and squeeze the dumbell pressing your hads as if you wanted to bring them togehter.  then slowly you press the weight up while squeezing the dumbell ends togehter.  works mostly inner chest.

E2. Wide-grip bench press 3 x 8



PRE-FATIGUE F (superset, 60-90SEC BETWEEN SETS)

F1. DB power flies 3 x 8
you do a regular fly except you bend your elbows as you go down as if you wanted to do a press but you go wide like a fly.  this allows for more weight and is better for your chest than a regular fly.  Reason is that the pressure on teh chest continues til the end of the movement since you are keeping elbows below dumbells while in a fly, the only pressure is when you are wide and lose most of it the seond half of the movement.

F2. Bodyweight dips 3 x max(failure)
 i can barely do a few pushups off the bench after the first movement, i think this is just to make sure I am totally burned out


I am drinking a carb protein casein hydrosylate mix of 1000 calories, 100 g carbs starting from 20 minutes before workout, thru workout and up to 20 minutes after workout..


----------



## bwrag (Oct 6, 2011)

you feeling like a animal yet?


----------



## carmineb (Oct 7, 2011)

lol...  today I started to feel a little like I did on the PHs toward the end.  

got overhead tonight, missed it last night.  cubans are going to be murder but I fricken love it....

For the back thickening program, I am goign to incorporate bwrags versioni into the program for the back....  will show that tomorrow when I do it


----------



## carmineb (Oct 8, 2011)

pushed the overhead til today, did only high frequency strength last night...  not bad tho, I will do the rest and the lats widening specialization today.

I am up a total of 11 pounds in 2 weeks.

muscles feel harder

actually rehabing some old injuries, (brachialis, groin) I am starting to get a pump now after just a set or 2.

eating tons of carbs and protein and fats..
I would say 40% protein, 30% carbs, 30% fats.

not set in stone but it seems to work ot that way usually


----------



## bwrag (Oct 25, 2011)

you around


----------



## carmineb (Nov 30, 2011)

i AM around.  sorry BWRAG...

getting back into the swing of things, then back hard.  I absolutely love the program I had started.  my shoulders alone are hard solid and much stronger from the high frequency strength training doing militaries every day at 80% max for sets

same with lower chest....


----------



## carmineb (Jan 23, 2012)

ok  officially i start up at the gym again, took an undesired several months off  last push fizzed out!

Since I will probably be dealing with tons of DOMS, i am going to edge into this easy for a couple of weeks til I feel good about going full again.

I am giving myself 4 months to significantly go beyond how I looked at tail end of the challenge i participated in, (my avatar is a pic of its last few weeks)

So lookin forward to it all


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## bwrag (Jan 23, 2012)

glad to see your back


----------



## carmineb (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks.  hope to make this one really count!!!


----------



## carmineb (Jan 27, 2012)

update:  the program i had started on above KICKS ASS!  I am priming up right now and in a month, going back to where I left off....


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep SFW Carmine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## carmineb (Jun 21, 2012)

well i feel like such a loser to be honest.  finally realize I got fat again and it creeped up on me.  still ahve some mass from challenge last year but I am back into the waist size i started the challenge with.  all the lot time.  the hardest thing to do is just START up

well, got my membership back, working on doing a program to get back into things before hitting it hard again  give my ligaments tendons muscles cardio circular systems all a chance to rev up before hitting it up hard.

oh well,  I have a big challenge in front of me...  gotta go and not look back.

what got me is my wife hated when i was working out cuz well, i looked in the mirror more often than she would ahve liked  lol

i caught her looking at my old challenge photos and she said, hmmm, you looked real good.  THAT Was it.. she finaly broke down and said it..  i told her you can listen to me complain about how fat I am or listen to me tell u how my traps are starting to look.  either way, you are gonna hear it.  

hope to be back in full sqwing with this forum again...  

catch up soon

wonder where all my old friends are now!!!


----------



## carmineb (Oct 31, 2015)

I have been so out of the loop in the past 3+ years, I don't even know where to start but got my gym membership back....  I got at least 3 months of getting back into it where I can start to have real good workouts.  I think I am fatter than I was than before the challenge we did in 2011 or 2012.  THAT really focused me...

Been looking at the supplements and notice dMZ is different. 

I still gt emails from some ol friends (he sytem sends me stuff when you guy post in your logs s its always embarrassing that I haven't


----------

